# Fire TV app (good enough to be a mini-substitute?)



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi

Curious about people's experiences with the Fire TV app. Would you use it as a substitute for a Mini? Is it stable? Responsive? Would you use it for an extra room with irregular TV watching?

Thanks!


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

fyodor said:


> Hi
> 
> Curious about people's experiences with the Fire TV app. Would you use it as a substitute for a Mini? Is it stable? Responsive? Would you use it for an extra room with irregular TV watching?
> 
> Thanks!


It's fine for an extra room with occasional use. It's probably good for someone who's never used tivo.

Channel surfing isn't great. Commercial skip doesn't work. Picture quality might not be as good.

Edited to add. I'd go with a mini if you'll be using it daily.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I'd say absolutely not if you are looking to skip commercials or care about HD. Ffw/rwd is a miserable experience, i actually preferred the functionality from when I side-loaded the app. 

I use it when on the road or at the parents house, but its a poor substitute for the mini experience.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks, all.


----------

